# 2010 Rest Haven Bass



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Will post on the tournament reports area on here but the schedule is set. All regular season tournaments start at 6am and end at 1pm. 

Regualar Season

April 18th 
May 1st
May 15th
June 5th
June 13th
June 26th

Championship

July 10th

Rules will be posted on the tournament discussion site.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

looks like i'm out this year


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm in, but the last two dates may be kind of pushing it for me. My wife is pregnant and her due date is June 16, so I may miss one of those dates. Other than that I'm in. Can I have a sub or does my partner fish solo?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

idontknow your allowed to have a sub....get mike to fish it he can catch those bass real good hahha


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lmao, is he allowed to troll? If not he's out.:T


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I catch some huge smallmouth while trolling on erie .I don't need to know how to catch them pond fish the water is only three feet deep I will just shoot them with my bow!%.
Angler ss


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

See he catches all his bass by accident, maybe my son can sub for me. lol


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Lmao if mike wasnt allowed to troll he would never catch a walleye when we ice fish he sets his shanty up so close that I can see his lure on my vex he doesnt even start jigging till I say there is one on the graph


----------



## creekchub1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Count me in on 4 out of the 7 tournys. The others ill be fishin fer walleye


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Sounds good


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Fished at Rest Haven yesterday, Pond 8, and it was cold. Water temps were from 48-53. Had one hit and drag was set way too loose. It was cold out there.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Me and adam were on the lake yesterday given it a try for some early eyes and it was....lets say terriibblleee....winndy and rough water conditions....oh well though good to be outside than sittin around.....

I am still yet to try my hand at resthaven this year...sometime this week I will be getting over there though....tourny is comin up soon!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

was there yesterday also. got kicked off the water by the division of watercraft. make sure you don't exceed the weight limit on your boat when your there they will nail you. he check 4 boats while i was there and got all 4 of them for weight.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

I fished Resthaven #8 yesterday and ended up with 4, biggest was a fat 17". The fish were holding really tight in the piles of wood. I got all mine on a texas rigged tube worked really slow through the logs.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I must have missed everyone, I was there as well. I went in the morning and only picked up one small bass.


----------



## creekchub1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I fished yesterday afternoon till dark off the bank with shiners and caught 5 bass with the biggest about 15 inches. Had few more get off. They were in the log jams. Might start throwin some artificials at em in a couple days.
The watercraft people gave me a hard time last year. Seemed as if evry time i showed up to launch the boat they just had to pull up and check. Weight limit was the biggest fuss. My tag says 3 persons or 350 lbs.
552 lbs persons,motor,gear.
so i take it that as long as i have less than 552 lbs total weight im good right?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

thats what i'm going with. my 14 ft boat has a maximum gear and motor and all that **** of 390.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Heading over to Rest Haven later this Friday and/or Saturday. If anyone wants to through away some loot...I'll put $20 on my cousin and I.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Can we get a team count please on who is all fishing the tourny!? thanks guys


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm in and ready to go lol.


----------



## rosie08 (Oct 8, 2009)

when are the tourneys and how much? me and my buddy might get in to one or two


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Regualar Season

April 18th 
May 1st
May 15th
June 5th
June 13th
June 26th

Championship

July 10th

All start at 6am and end at 1pm. Cost is $40 per team/boat.
Should have around 8-9 teams first tourney and 10-12 for the rest.
Hope you guys can make most of them Rosie08...Give me a shout if you need more info...419-677-5451...Mark Shope


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

josh and i are in. ive been catching tons of keepers lately. probably shouldnt be keeping them so close to tourney time, but they are so damn tasty.lol


----------



## rosie08 (Oct 8, 2009)

yea them and all the carp you brought to the fish fry!


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

The best fish to eat are the large summertime bass...I love the mush in the mouth feeling you get with each bite...not to mention...the stank foot after taste.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

yea that aftertaste rocks


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

thistubes loves bass almost as much as weiner.....of course no one could love something that much....HAHAHAH tourny time smack coming from JZ already lol!!!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Jarrett the smack down will be coming from AS not JZ. I still need to teach you a few things haha


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol it takes time my friend haha....
Looked up the 10 day....one site is calling for rain thursday friday saturday and another site is calling for friday saturday monday tuesday.....not lookin good as of now....


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I'm down with rain...bet it doesn't rain on Sun.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

the fish don't care, they are already wet


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont fish in the rain I might melt haha


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

KingFisher89 said:


> I dont fish in the rain I might melt haha


 Oh come on, you have a rain suit.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

i hope u dont fish in the rain. had a lot of my best days ever fishing in the rain. just leaves more fish for me to catch.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

That explains some things from last years tournament results...jk


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey bob ask mike about me fishing in the rain I make him hold an umbrella for me hahaha jk no comment to you Mark


----------



## JDBrown (Feb 6, 2009)

Rains $$$ BRING IT ON


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

do we have any ideas how many boats will be fishing?


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

My guess is 8-9 for the first and 11-12 for the rest. Went fishing today and caught a bunch but only a couple would keep in a tourney of 15+ inches. Water temp was 56-58.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you have a full field for the first tourney? If not, count me in with my partner. Do you still meet at the ramp at Pond 8?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

KingFisher89 said:


> Hey bob ask mike about me fishing in the rain I make him hold an umbrella for me hahaha jk no comment to you Mark


lol


Thanks to my partner ( man that sounds gay) there is a ? as to if I'll be fishing this Sunday. I'll let you know.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Anyone can fish a tourney...field not full yet. Also my guess is the closer to exactly 6 you get there the better. Safe light as of today was just before 6:20ish... That means we can get the boats in...go over rules and questions and payments and such and be fishing by safe light. Hope you're there idontknow316.


----------



## rosie08 (Oct 8, 2009)

you have to keep them alive right? and so how do most people do that with out going out and buying a nice live-well?


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

alex is that u? either way i just bought a decent cooler and a small aerator. works just fine.


----------



## rosie08 (Oct 8, 2009)

yea its me i have been meaning to call you but just keep forgetting


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

its cool rosie its easy to forget about lyle hahaha jk.. anyways ya good cooler and aerator and separate battery for the aerator works fine. idontknow you better be able to fish the tourny. You do know you can fish it alone right? Obviously easier/better with a partner for most people but either way! I cannt wait for sunday this week has been flying by.....I already have my rods tied up with topwater.....oh its on AHAHahHHAH


----------



## rosie08 (Oct 8, 2009)

yea me and nubbs are probably going to be there and do some work


----------



## creekchub1 (Jan 31, 2010)

What time are we suppose to show up?


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I will be there around 5:40ish....I would make sure you are there and the boat is in the water by 6am. That is for Pond 8. Other ponds will have to wait at the ramp with us at Pond 8. Then we will give ya around 10 minutes or so to go to the other ponds. Any questions just call me at 419-677-5451. Mark

This is for the first tourney only...the rest will begin right at 6am.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Man I am having a hell of of time with the guy that is supposed to fish with me. I have given him over a months notice about the tourney to get his stuff together. First was the big debate over whether to bring his bass boat or his jon boat. If we brought the little jon boat we would have to rig up a livewell. If we brought the bass boat people would think he was trying to be a bigshot blah blah blah. Now its he doesn't have the money for stickers, fishing license, and entry fee. He didn't put new line on his pole, he has sand in his vagina etc etc. :Banane28: 

Soooo any ways I'm out for this Sunday. I know you can fish alone but I only have a little jon boat that I borrowed from a friend, and I don't want to look like an a$$ putting around by myself. I may still come down and check out the weigh in and meet some of you. He will supposedly be ready for the next tourney. Even if he isn't I have another guy that will fish with me but he is not that good of a bass fisherman. Unless the fish are biting on Zoom Flukes, because that is all the guy will throw. So if they are hitting on Flukes LOOK OUT !! lol Sorry for the rant I'm just a little pissed.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

fished all the tourneys last year out of a 12' jon, and as far as a not so good partner fished all year with the worst bass fisherman ive ever seen.


isnt that right scumdog millionaire


shfink shfink all day long


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude i would be pissed too...and Mark fishes out of his skeeter....we all think hes a show off but who cares??? haha jk.....if the dude has all this stuff then maybe he needs to sell one of his boats too afford the rest cuz if he cant afford line then wow....anyways we had a lot of people last year fish with one person its not a big deal man at all dude.....try to make it out man....if not for the tourny def for the weigh in!!


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Im proud of that Skeeter...had the same tackle on it's bow for the last 4yrs. Man I should wash that thing one day....much like my Durango...people thought I had blacked out rims on the front...just break dust....riddin' dirty

PS When referring to my boat, please use a capital S...it's a Skeeter...and a sweet peice of fiberglass she is. It automagically catches fish.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Lyle now im stuck with scumfrog haha


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Stuck is right!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well how did it go? Kind of a tough day to fish with the front that blew through.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Nothing like last years opener though. I still get chills thinking about that day!


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

14.5lbs took first 11lbs took second and 7.5lbs took third.


----------



## thechamp316 (Apr 13, 2008)

I dont know if its allowed, but i would love to be someones partner if they need it. Just really started to get into bass fishing seriously last year, so im not experienced or anything. I wanted to do these tourny's last year but my friend who has the boat, kept backing out. But if your boat can handle my fat ass(350lbs) and want to take a inexperienced but willing to learn fisherman, as a thank you, i will pay for the full entry fee for our team.


let me know

Steve


----------

